# Placenta in nest box?



## Suzy74 (Feb 28, 2018)

Both of my does kindled last night. It was too chilly still this morning to do a proper inspection but I did see kits in both nest boxes. I also found some weird bloody tissue chunks (sorry to be graphic) and I'm thinking they must be placenta. Is this abnormal? I certainly hope it's not remains of a kit that the doe was eating  
I'll get in later today when it warms up a bit and do a full investigation but just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 28, 2018)

normally they eat the placenta, but not impossible they don't 
let us know. Pictures are ok too.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 28, 2018)

Some don't eat it . If you found it right after it was expelled she didn't have time to eat. as it warm ? Not a big deal either way though don't worry about it to much .


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 28, 2018)

Suzy74 said:


> I also found some weird bloody tissue chunks (sorry to be graphic) and I'm thinking they must be placenta. Is this abnormal?


In both nesting boxes? If it is placenta, which is likely, that would not be abnormal if you caught them immediately after kindling. Or they could leave it, especially if your does are young and these were their first kindlings.

Whatever it is, if the does have not cleaned it up, I would remove it from the nest.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 28, 2018)

Most likely its placenta. I had a new mom that didn't eat them for her first litter. I waited a couple hours after she kindled and cleaned it up.


----------

